# Recommend Movies For People



## EmeraldCityBlues (Sep 13, 2010)

Exactly what it sounds like. List you favorite movies, and if, you feel so inclined, recommend movies for other people who have listed their favorites.
OK OK I'll go first *giggles idiotically* 

Pulp Fiction
pretty much any Quentin Tarantino movie, for that matter
Slumdog Millionaire
Donnie Darko 
Fight Club
Blade Runner 
Ghost World 
Seven (or "Se7en", if you like.)
Natural Born Killers


----------



## shy ♡ (Sep 13, 2010)

Shutter Island, The Departed, The Dark Knight, 12 Monkeys, Memento. :D


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Oct 5, 2010)

Ehh, don't mean to bump, but I watched a couple really good movies recently, both anime.

First up is Fate/stay night - Unlimited Blade Works. It gets its name from the Unlimited Blade Works route in Kinoko Nasu's visual novel, Fate/stay night. It serves as an excellent adaptation, taking some of the most iconic moments from the route, and making them, and the story as a whole much more fun due to Studio Deen's excellent animation style. The fights, while they have nothing on the ones in Kara no Kyoukai, look excellent too.

Although who am I kidding? It's hard to top what Kara no Kyoukai had going; after reading all seven chapters in that, and watching all of the movies, it's hard to top. But Unlimited Blade Works does well in its own right. Maybe we'll get a movie adaptation of Tsukihime to counter that horrible anime series we got, alongside a Sacchin route in the remake.  Naah. Wishful thinking.

I easily recommend Unlimited Blade Works to both fans of Kinoko Nasu's work, and those who don't really know of it.

The other movie I can easily recommend, both to people unfamiliar, and fans of the series, is Professor Layton and the Eternal Diva. There's not much I can say about it. It was just really good. Give it a watch sometime.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 5, 2010)

Paprika by Satoshi Kon. Really wonderful piece of art.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 8, 2010)

Inception! Awesome movie! I've seen it four times.


----------



## Aobaru (Oct 8, 2010)

Being John Malkovich
Anything Miyazaki.
The Reader
The Messenger
Transamerica
Dare
Up In The Air

/list


----------



## brandman (Oct 8, 2010)

Charizard2K said:


> Inception! Awesome movie! I've seen it four times.


I want to see that movie! 

Oh, I guess...

Forrest Gump, really well made, drama, action, comedy, all here
Iron Man, it was really cool. :D
All the Rush Hour movies, hilarious
Saving Private Ryan, action and drama, great war movie
All Pixar movies
Radio, great story
All Home Alone movies (excluding the fourth, it sucked:dead:), hilarious
Click, see above
Predator movies, action
Alien movies, see above
AVP movies, see above
Terminator 1&2, 3rd was just missing something from the previous ones and I didn't see the other.
The Dark Knight, just. Amazing. Heath Ledger's swan song really hit hard with his role of the Joker. He captured all of his sick twistedness

Wow, a lot of movies with Tom Hanks in it. He must be a good actor. :D


----------



## Phantom (Oct 8, 2010)

brandman1996 said:


> I want to see that movie!



It was epic, if you do see it before theaters kick it out I suggest you see it at least twice, it's a movie that will leave you with drain bramage....

I am not a huge fan of DeCaprio, but if he keeps making crazy ass movies like this, well things might change.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Oct 9, 2010)

I watched _Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels_ last week. It's fakking brilliant! Jason Statham before he was famous! Guy Richie before he was a knob! Posh boys and Cockney gangsters and Liverpudlian hitmen! Although probably best not to watch with grandma in the room...


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 11, 2010)

As a rule, pretty much anything by Christopher Nolan is good. This includes Memento, The Dark Knight, Inception and The Prestige, all excellent films that have a straight, white, able-bodied male protagonist who does everything he does because his wife/girlfriend dies.

BUT THEY'RE STILL REALLY GOOD.

V for Vendetta is one of my all-time faves - not as good as the graphic novel, but it's an excellent political commentary and also STEPHEN FRY. 

The Hours is a terribly sad film that I love beyond all reason. 

And, because I watched it the other day and was reminded of just how hilarious and geeky it is, Astropia is a little indie Icelandic film that probably made me laugh more than any other film, ever. "Saint Joss Whedon" indeed XD


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 11, 2010)

Dr. Horrible was super-tragic but fun in waves. On one hand it's all depressing but on the other you have stuff like this:







So yeah. I doubt this needs saying but anything by Pixar is, to use the British English phrasing, brilliant. Iron Man 1 & 2 as well, I guess. 

OH  AND 'THE LAST AIRBENDER' WAS GREAT U GUYZ

SRSLY


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 11, 2010)

I would recommend The Prestige as it's my favourite Nolan film and in fact is the one that made me realise that most of the films are like are his.

I also quite like Moon as I generally enjoy realistic sci-fi with a good story to go with it. I'm sure that the fact that it doesn't have the "Aliens Pew Pew" approach to sci-fi has something to do with its believability. I quite like a lot of sci-fi films like that.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 13, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> I watched _Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels_ last week. It's fakking brilliant! Jason Statham before he was famous! Guy Richie before he was a knob! Posh boys and Cockney gangsters and Liverpudlian hitmen! Although probably best not to watch with grandma in the room...


Missed this last time - YESSSSSS This is such a good film. I'm a fan of very dark comedy, and this has it in spades. The first time I watched it, my friend and I had to make a diagram of who all the characters were and what they were doing because it's so involved and clever and we both have short attention spans XD
Also - ROB BRYDON <333

Also also, it's one of the most quotable films I've ever seen. My favourite is (obviously), "The entire British Empire was built on cups of tea, and if you think I'm going to war without one, mate, you're mistaken.", but shouting "Can everyone stop getting shot?!" is pretty much endless fun, too.


Have you seen Snatch? Very much in the same theme, complete with director Guy Ritchie and starring Vinnie being more badass than one person should ever, ever be allowed to be.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 13, 2010)

Just a few

The Losers- One comment: "DON'T STOP, BELIEVIN'"

The Truman Show- Hilarious.

Green Zone

that's it, for now.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Oct 15, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> Have you seen Snatch? Very much in the same theme, complete with director Guy Ritchie and starring Vinnie being more badass than one person should ever, ever be allowed to be.


I haven't seen it yet, but I'll definitely pester my parents to watch this next film night. :D


----------



## Ruby (Oct 15, 2010)

_Aliens_ (1986).  Director's Cut.  Made before James Cameron became senile.  His best film!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> V for Vendetta is one of my all-time faves - not as good as the graphic novel, but it's an excellent political commentary and also STEPHEN FRY.


BUT HE GETS BEATEN AND DIES HORRIBLY ;___; even though he said he enjoyed it but i am traumatized for life

I always recommend the same films :( watch American Beauty, it's good for your soul.
If you want films that I personally think are good but which are a bit horrifying I'd say Grimm Love (which is imo an awesome film if it weren't for Katie whatshername. I also find it really pathetic and sad and touching which are things I like in a film, I cried like a baby at the end haha) and Salò (biggest troll movie ever).

I am surprised Ruby didn't recommend the 1950s version of The Browning Version so I will. It has Michael Redgrave in it and a bunch of other cool actors and it's really good if you like black and white films with people standing around talking, terribly British attitudes and horrible abusive bitches. Also before-its-time (b)romance. I really like this film even though I almost cried when Michael Redgrave cries :(


----------



## goldenquagsire (Oct 15, 2010)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> and Salò (biggest troll movie ever).


that's the really, really nasty film based off the book by the guy who invented sadism, right? the one that's still banned in several countries? sounds pretty fun.


----------



## Lili (Oct 16, 2010)

*The Book of Eli*, anybody?  I thought it was genius.  I was all like, "OMFG" when you figure out he's blind at the end.


----------



## Trump Sword (Oct 17, 2010)

Digital Monster X-Evolution.

Never will be out outside of Japan, but it's really good and dark! Even those who never heard of Digimon will probably enjoy it. The animation CGI graphics are way epic, too!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 17, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> that's the really, really nasty film based off the book by the guy who invented sadism, right? the one that's still banned in several countries? sounds pretty fun.


Yes!


----------

